# Media request



## ggood

Hi

I am working on a documentary for ITV in London looking at expats in Spain and who they may vote for in the General Election. 

I would be really interested to be put in contact with any expats who have an anti-immigration sentiment and may be voting UKIP.

Please get in touch


----------

